# Welcome Hard Core Peptides - #1 RC Shop



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2013)

*I want to personally welcome Hard Core Peptides to IMF!* 

I personally recommend Hard Core Peptides for all your peptide and research chem needs.

100% legit, high quality and not under-dosed!

Check them out: *[url]www.hardcorepeptides.com*[/URL]


----------



## rolling62 (Jul 21, 2013)

Was going to make a purchase and try your company.. but all the Discount codes you list.. are coming up invalid??.. even the one in the top section which states to 2015...???


----------



## Superset101 (Sep 24, 2013)

i know this thread is a little old but which products have you tried personally?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 19, 2014)

I know for a fact the IGF-1, Cialis, Viagra, Aromasin, Letro, Novadex and Clomid are good to go. 

Very good shop here guys.

*Hardcore Peptides 20% Discount Code: HEAVY20


*


----------



## orange24 (Apr 19, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> I know for a fact the IGF-1, Cialis, Viagra, Aromasin, Letro, Novadex and Clomid are good to go.
> 
> Very good shop here guys.
> 
> ...



At this time?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, good at this present time.


----------



## chaos77 (May 18, 2014)

Heavy,
I've been reading up on GHRP-6 and CJC 1295 and found numerous warnings not to waste money on synthetic Peptides.
Whats your take on this


----------



## HardcorePeptides (May 19, 2014)

30% off with code *MAY30* from now until May 23rd.


30% off everything in the store but bulk items with code *MAY30


*www.hardcorepeptides.com


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 22, 2014)

Limited time 33% off do not miss out.


Save 33% with code CLOCK when viewing your cart.

All our products are USA made and tested for purity.


www.hardcorepeptides.com


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 28, 2014)

Check out the three latest research products we have added.

http://hardcorepeptides.com/follistatin-344-1mg

http://hardcorepeptides.com/epitalon-10mg

http://hardcorepeptides.com/anastrozole-1mg-per-ml-60ml-66

All tested for purity for your research needs.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 29, 2014)

Those products  look great Heavyiron!!


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Jul 29, 2014)

38% off until July 31st at midnight

use code JULY38 to save 38% off everything except bulk items. 

All products are tested and for research purposes only.


www.hardcorepeptides.com


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Aug 1, 2014)

38% off sale extended through the weekend!!

use code *EXT38* to save 38% off everything except bulk items. 

All products are tested and for research purposes only.

www.hardcorepeptides.com


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Aug 5, 2014)

For a limited time save 33% off everything but bulk items.


Use code *YUP33* at checkout


save 33% off at www.hardcorepeptides.com




All products are tested before release and for research purposes only.


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Aug 26, 2014)

38% off with code HCP38 for 2 more days. Dont miss out.

www.hardcorepeptides.com


----------

